# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Todays Episode!!!

## feelingyellow

Wow it was excellent! The Boyd and Kayla scenes were soooooo moving and the music went really well with it! Darcy and Izzy were well fab, 70 thousand!!! Liked the flashbacks  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeah

----------


## stacyefc

why waht happened

----------

